# California "cottage foods" bill introduced and passed!



## BeeGhost (May 7, 2011)

Effective January 2013 it looks like small honey producers will be able to process and sell their honey legally, up to $35,000 in 2013, $40,000 in 2014 and $50,000 in 2015.

After taking some food processing test and paying somewhere between $200-$400 dollars per year you can get the permit to process honey in your own kitchen.

Its a start, but the permits are still pricey considering it would take atleast 20 bottles of honey to pay for the permit at $10 a bottle, and that doesnt include the price of the bottle and label!!


----------



## codyjp (Apr 19, 2012)

Nice idea... To bad it comes with more fees. Sadly though, not the least bit surprising. 

Currently, what would be required to sell honey in CA?


----------



## KQ6AR (May 13, 2008)

If you are selling directly to the consumer its not a big deal. If selling at farmers markets you might have to register with you're county department of Ag. they give you a certificate.
If you want to wholesale to someone who intends to resell you're honey, you need to jump through a lot of hoops. Inspected food service kitchen etc.


----------

